# Where can a guy find old school Fosgate power 1000 or two?



## deltasaurus (Apr 9, 2014)

Sorry if this post is a major repeat! I had two Power 1000's in a 1990 Ford Probe on 4 18's back in the day and I have a bee in my bonnet to find another one or two of them to do a retro system in another car. The 25 to life model may scratch the itch also. Again, I apologize for redundancy, and thank you for any information anyone may share with me.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

The proper way is to post a wanted ad in the classified section.


----------



## deltasaurus (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you. I will claim this as my one duuuhhhh moment.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, I would have liked to seen pictures of that. 4 18's and a 2 Power 1000's would have been an impressive sight. That would have been very costly too! How did you afford that?? And how did you get enough airspace for 4 18s? lol


----------



## PureEnergi (Jul 24, 2014)

power series are all over ebay all the time


----------

